# So...what do the different personality types like in bed?



## runningthroughclouds (Oct 26, 2009)

At this point I'm an INTJ though I've been an ESTJ more frequently. 

I like making jokes in bed a lot, and referring to geek/game memes. So I like to do really ridiculous things like "putting on my robe and wizard hat".

What do you all like? =P


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Get on top baby.
And when I'm about to jizz, I go: I'ma firin' ma lazor!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Um...lots of cuddling? Or how about, waking up next to the person you love and thinking they are adorably huggable when they are half-awake? :happy:

I'm still a virgin.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

Selene said:


> Um...lots of cuddling? Or how about, waking up next to the person you love and thinking they are adorably huggable when they are half-awake? :happy:
> 
> I'm still a virgin.



Same here  Cuddling ftw...I could cuddle for hours and hours....forever actually


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, lots of cuddling, please! Also, pleasant deep talk usually gets me in the mood. I also really love imagining and working together to create ideal situations and possibilities for our love and happiness .


----------



## reefercheefer (Nov 3, 2009)

Things i dont like in bed.... 
Guys and animals. any other freaky thing goes.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can be really lovey dovey or really lustful and aggressive. It depends on who it is and what my mood is like. If you are a one night stand you will probably only see my lustful side, but if I'm in love with you then you will get both. And probably all my kinky stuff.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm so guarded and prudish. I'm practically a nun...
I prefer cuddling more than anything, that's when I feel closest to somebody...and I don't have to worry about whether I'm doing it right :happy:


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

aaawwweeeeee, hollygolightly, you are so god damn cute.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My vote goes with the cuddling thing. It would be nice, at least once in my life, to have sex be a more intense version of cuddling, with the same feeling of closeness and warmth, slow and sensual, intimate and loving. I've never tried that, but just thinking about it makes me feel like my spine is electrified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah, that does sound ideal, nice. a tangible way to experience the shared emotion.


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

INFPs are always like virgin little girls who doesnt know what to do and just let you do


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

WolfXC said:


> INFPs are always like virgin little girls who doesnt know what to do and just let you do


How do you know it? ¬¬


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

Penetration!!!! I gets it in


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

billydamndean said:


> Penetration!!!! I gets it in


uh... notice i was talking about females
lol


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Not every person who is of the same type are going to be the same kind of lovers. I'm an INFJ, but I doubt _all _INFJs will be as prudish as me. Some will be, but not all.


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Not every person who is of the same type are going to be the same kind of lovers. I'm an INFJ, but I doubt _all _INFJs will be as prudish as me. Some will be, but not all.



of course, not all the infps are the same
it was half joking half generalizing


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

wasnt talkin bout u wolf 
i was just sayin period that i like the penetration part of sex 
anyways


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

half naked enfp girls in my bed in the morning giggling and playing is all i need to never get out of bed again. Lennon totally makes sense to me now.
AFL (away from life) im gunna go live this fantasy in my head for awhile









Where does he get those wonderful jammies?


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

runningthroughclouds said:


> At this point I'm an INTJ though I've been an ESTJ more frequently.
> 
> I like making jokes in bed a lot, and referring to geek/game memes. So I like to do really ridiculous things like "putting on my robe and wizard hat".
> 
> What do you all like? =P


....reviving this thread, to seek more answers on this topic from all types...

This is a question that I keep on trying to get answered! But so many are not talking - even a little hint or clue would be nice...I am curious about NTs and STs, i like what they have to say about life and sex.

INFx - i like but it is hard to tell if they are bluffing or not, with their ways, i mean are they more active 'in their heads' or are they really as hot and steamy as they seem in their minds...i think i have the answer to this one, but i can't wait to find out...

my first step in this experiment is to find out more about types of people i know in real life, then make relationships in my mind, this kind of thing has to be observed in real life i think...

as soon as i capture an INFJ, i'm certain i'll learn more about this topic, but they are quite tricky to get to know! but this situation is very mysterious - it is like a chicken and egg scenario ( sorry they take me off guard, not my usual sexy analogies ) but seriously, i could say i've attracted an INFJ but then maybe they were purposefully attracting me - I think these guys have super intuition powers, and they are very good and 'not' saying, and holding back what they know about situations. I can't read them, i don't think? I understand at a base level certain things about their energy, but details, they hold very tightly and are not on display to be viewed, which is cool - but i have a feeling that they can read different layers of a person - makes a person feel kind of naked! i hate that, and like it at the same time! well if they know how much I like love / hate scenarios, then they would likely get turned on too by the potential in the situation - but no further comment, still studying the situation intently...

but sadly, i don't think I see that INFJ-INFJ matches would be common, or easy, or even that an INFJ man would want an INFJ woman...but that is another thread i will comment my findings on.

but i suppose in life, i cannot look out for types, only 'one' person will be the right one eventually...but should i choose to have a little fun, i am curious to know more.

oh and another aspect to all of this Type stuff...is that within each type, there are Spiritual kinds of people - sure I like to have fun - but I will only desire a long term match with a spiritual person. and they at times operate very differently in relationships than a person who is not spiritually inclined, their energy is very different also...



HollyGolightly said:


> Not every person who is of the same type are going to be the same kind of lovers. I'm an INFJ, but I doubt _all _INFJs will be as prudish as me. Some will be, but not all.


[ maybe I can talk a bit about my INFJ woman experience? ]

i was pretty much not into sex until after 23 - and even then i was more starting out as an exploration, and trying to get accustomed to it, because i wanted to get married before 25, and i figured i'd better get acquainted with it ( as it is made out to be such a big deal ) ...so i wouldn't say prude, to describe an INFJ - i would say i was curious, and innocent, and not really understanding difference between sex and love, that lovely blur that destroys a young heart ( sorry, dramatic! hehehe ). 

i let guys think i'm conservative ( i have a reserved appearance ) to anyone that is not looking close enough - it keeps the guys i don't want away from me, so i can keep my eye on who i want. ah, the games of the chase! hehehe [ i don't think i can pull that , 'oh i'm so conservative and sweet' stuff here any longer, as i've now blew up that cover in the Sex forum with some posts! hahaha ] but yes, a lot of me is still in reserved mode externally, but there is a deep undercurrent in my personality, i think that is what partners pick up on.

well you know yourself, but i wouldn't use prude in a critical way ( you likely didn't mean it that way ) regarding an INFJ, i find most INFJ women very sensuous, strong and beautiful, they grow into that nicely...

and well there are some like me - i think really sexual, but i just wasn't aware of it all the time. but now i am moving into that stage in my life, where i am open to a lot more than i was in the past, with a different perspective, and a different goal in mind, clearly not marriage any longer.

most INFJ women have a beauty and excitement about them, nothing is wrong with being slightly prudish - that even attracts attention, of guys who like the challenge, or maybe guys who prefer girls that don't have many partners, for whatever reason...not to say that those types of guys are _all _good either, but some of them have a cool idea, and they have interesting seduction tactics, and actually enjoy that mix of aloof/ prude/ disinterest, and enjoy kind of bringing something else out of their partner, that may be the opposite of what a girl seems like on the outside...

at times it is hard to imagine ourselves as being super sexual, because i think with INFJ chemistry is a key component, I am usually not into anyone, unless there is a connection formed first, and that person who brings out that side of me...it is not like a one-sided process...so generally i would say an INFJ lady, once unlocked is NO prude.

i'll say that i am a bit timid in saying exactly what i would like in bed - i am very mutable in those situations, because of the intuitive ability ( pleasing another person makes me so happy ) - but i will say that INFP males kind of have the right idea - THERE that is an easy clue to figure THAT one out


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I just love being held in a guy's arms and feeling so protected and safe. Spooning ftw. My ex never seemed to get it, I like it when the guy pulls his legs up behing yours and you are totally locked together.


Sex wise, I prefer giving to receiving, and I like being in control.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

cuddling is for outside of sex imo. I want the action baby.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> cuddling is for outside of sex imo. I want the action baby.


But cuddling afterwards is full of win.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Rough and angry crazy monkey sex! Spanking and grabbing and being held down by the neck/wrists. Teeeaaaaasing!!!! I loooove to tease I can go on for hours until he's had enough to proper-fuck me. :crazy:
Or....
Loooovemaking. Staring deep into one another's eyes and going super slow and just taking in every inch of each other until the rest of the world disappears and you feel as if though you're floating on air. I love to get proper-loved as well.

But hey, that's just me. roud:

And cuddling you can always do afterwards.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Rough and angry crazy monkey sex! Spanking and grabbing and being held down by the neck/wrists. Teeeaaaaasing!!!! I loooove to tease I can go on for hours until he's had enough to proper-fuck me. :crazy:
> Or....
> Loooovemaking. Staring deep into one another's eyes and going super slow and just taking in every inch of each other until the rest of the world disappears and you feel as if though you're floating on air. I love to get proper-loved as well.
> 
> ...


That first half kind of makes me afraid of sexual relationships.:laughing: That could be lack of experience talking or that I think I will get annoyed of the teasing and end up watching porn.:laughing: Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Cuddling is for watching shitty movies together.

Sex is to be wild and rough and feral!


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't think it's an ENFP thing but I like it when I'm pillow talked to in a way that messes with my mind a bit.

"I can't wait to taste you when we get home..." in my ear at the movie theater is likely to get me pretty excited hours before the lights go out (or stay on~ <3)

Verbal teasing is positively delightful for me~ I'm a bit offput by the fact that bringing me to climax is not much of a science. Hearing things like "You better not finish before I do..." or teasing me for my obvious enjoyment usually do quite the opposite of their suggested attempts at spoiling my pleasure, and force it to bubble over.

I'm so easy to please, yet I have my tastes. Can't say I hate myself for it~ <3


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> That first half kind of makes me afraid of sexual relationships.:laughing: That could be lack of experience talking or that I think I will get annoyed of the teasing and end up watching porn.:laughing: Different strokes for different folks I guess.


Trust me, you would not end up watching porn. roud:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Trust me, you would not end up watching porn. roud:


For some strange reason my curiosity is aroused. Not sure how to react :crazy:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> For some strange reason my curiosity is aroused. Not sure how to react :crazy:


Teasing works better than viagra, baby! ;D


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

We don't really cuddle afterward. Who wants to lay all over someone when both people are hot and sweaty? We get up and grab a bite to eat. After all, you just burned some calories....when we fall asleep, that is when we get close.

I am open to whatever...except 1. other people (porn included), 2. the exit only and 3. toys (I'm old-fashioned like that and they just seem ridiculous to me).

I like it when he takes charge. I'm ENTJ. Sometimes I get tired of "being in charge," and I like when a man is a man. Outside of those three rules, I will do anything he wants.:wink:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> Who wants to lay all over someone when both people are hot and sweaty?


Me, me and me.


----------



## Daimai (Feb 14, 2010)

snail said:


> My vote goes with the cuddling thing. It would be nice, at least once in my life, to have sex be a more intense version of cuddling, with the same feeling of closeness and warmth, slow and sensual, intimate and loving. I've never tried that, but just thinking about it makes me feel like my spine is electrified.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, it kind of is, considering all the electrical signals going through the nerves.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Teasing works better than viagra, baby! ;D


I guess I got to take your word on it. There's no real way for me to know without experiencing first hand.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I guess I got to take your word on it. There's no real way for me to know without experiencing first hand.


Well, the teasing is all about making the other person as hot as you can, in any way that you can without having actual intercourse. Like tying them up, blindfolding, sexy lingerie, role playing, licking or sucking their sweet spots, oral stimulation, etc. So basically, you make the other person want you so much that they just want to scream, and then you set them loose on you!! :wink:


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont think Im really old enough to say this but I probably have an ownership complex. If its in my bed, its mine. Belongs to me, only me. Busty blonde babe in a nurse outfit? Gimme! Shes mine. Whatever they want so long as they're mine.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Well, the teasing is all about making the other person as hot as you can, in any way that you can without having actual intercourse. Like tying them up, blindfolding, sexy lingerie, role playing, licking or sucking their sweet spots, oral stimulation, etc. So basically, you make the other person want you so much that they just want to scream, and then you set them loose on you!! :wink:


The fun part is mapping all the fun buttons to push. <3 Can't say it ever gets boring when you actually take the time to look~


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm an INTJ married 17 years to an ESFJ. I like all kinds of sex with him because the act is based on mutual trust and respect. My interest in sex has waxed and waned and is waxing again, all dependent on what was happening in my life. He likes quick vanilla sex without much cuddling but humors my curiosity and extensive attention span.

The only other guys I've had any experience with were both NF types (I think) and liked to draw things out. I spent all night in just foreplay with one of them. That was a trip because of the extreme control I had over his actions -- like training a new puppy. He was (is) very sweet.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I didn't like it when my ex held my hands down above my head when we were getting off. I probably would have been ok with an established partner but because I hadn't long known him and didn't really trust him at that point I had to fight the urge to scream.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

Everything. No, just kidding. I'm open to pretty much anything that don't go against my morals. And my morals? Those are another story...

Hair pulling, name calling, sweaty, hot sort of thing is my favorite.

Grunts are cool too.


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

Cuddling


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> But cuddling afterwards is full of win.


oh I have nothing against cuddling on the couch while watching a movie. 
But I get impatient when I enter the boudoir. I think its a dirty 30s thing :wink:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Inverse said:


> The fun part is mapping all the fun buttons to push. <3 Can't say it ever gets boring when you actually take the time to look~


My ISTP has so many buttons! Besides the usual (ears, nipples, etc) he has 3 more secret sweet spots which I can play with and it makes him crazy! :laughing:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

runningthroughclouds said:


> At this point I'm an INTJ though I've been an ESTJ more frequently.
> 
> I like making jokes in bed a lot, and referring to geek/game memes. So I like to do really ridiculous things like "putting on my robe and wizard hat".
> 
> What do you all like? =P


Urk... die...

Anyway...

Things I don't like in bed (in no particular order):

- Boredom/Vanilla flavor
- Guys
- Things like the one I quoted
- Useless chit-chat about meaningless things

Things I like in bed:

*- Imagination: *If you're just a boring, vanilla flavor, I'll just literally get up and ignore you. 
*- Trying out new things*: within limits though. I don't like extreme bondage, S&M or other weird shit like pumps, enemas or such things. Keep them away from me unless you fancy flying out the door.
*- A certain degree of kinkiness. *
*- Teasing and being teased.*

In general, I'm not much into cuddling, maybe because I just tend to black out for a few after having sex. I don't mind some toys being thrown into the fun as long as it isn't something weird, like stuff that goes in the ass or something (leave my ass alone :angry
I'm not passive so don't just expect me to sit there and play the little "wife". Also, it's not like I don't like to talk while having sex. It's just that if I do talk, it won't be idle chit-chat... it will be more on the lines of deep verbal teasing.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

dirty, perverted, open to anything, except other guys. somethimes passionate, sometimes slow and loving. Regardless of mood I love to cuddle and fall asleep together afterwards.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Sensual and drawn out. 
I like to play with all the senses.


----------

